# CleanDetail - Aston Martin DBS Carbon Full Correction Detail & Wetsand



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: 3 Stage Machine Correction, Wetsanding and finishing in Swissvax Endurance.


*

Here we have a Aston Martin DBS Carbon in for some treatments. As the car belonged to a collector, it was paramount to get the finish better than it was currently.

So, before i started.


IMG_6879 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6880 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6881 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6884 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6887 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6889 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6891 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6894 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

As you can see, its 200+ mile trip to CleanDetail is showing its tole, with road grime & Salt.

Normal wash process, rinsing, foaming, 2bm method and so on.


IMG_6897 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6899 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once inside, some inspection photos were taken. The vehicle was near perfect until its visit to the dealer....


IMG_6901 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6902 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6903 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6904 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6905 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6907 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6911 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6920 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6925 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6926 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Sanding marks also on the roof...

IMG_6909 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next job was to ensure the surfaces were de-contaminated. So every surface was clayed using the ramp to reach most angles.


IMG_6933 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6934 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next was to the 3 stage machine polish.


IMG_6935 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and after the 2 stages

IMG_6941 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Here is a 50/50

IMG_6942 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6945 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

this is just after the first stage,

IMG_6946 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Sneek peek into the second stage and my chosen pad :buffer:

IMG_6950 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Onto the bonnet, the grills were removed like so,

IMG_6952 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6953 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6955 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Though out its time with me, the roof was really getting at me, here is some pics of its damage.

IMG_6957 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6958 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6959 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6960 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6969 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6970 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6971 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

as you can see, sanding marks and RDS... We'll come back to that shortly :speechles


IMG_6962 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6963 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Ok, back to the roof. So, it was time to wetsand. Using 1000, 2000 and finally 3000 like so.


IMG_6972 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6973 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Some from our facebook page:










and after:










IMG_6976 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Not forgetting the carbon trim!

IMG_6980 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then it was looking like so....

IMG_6986 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Happy with the finish so far, it was time to go outside for a wash before its final refine.


IMG_6990 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_6995 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Snow foam of choice, ValetPro Snow Foam.

IMG_7007 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7010 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and the Dooka pad joins the party!

IMG_7013 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Pat drying...

IMG_7016 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

and finally, facebook page photo update...

IMG_7018 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

While i was refining, my new team member garry was working his magic on the wheels, arches and callipers.


IMG_7030 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7033 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7046 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7048 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Exhausts were then polished...

IMG_7042 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn.

IMG_7045 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then re-fitted like so....

IMG_7057 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

The inside was then cleaned and items placed in the correct locations.

IMG_7285 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7286 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next job, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid before our special wax choice...

IMG_7289 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Garry then dressed the tyres like so.

IMG_7293 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Then, with the heat at the right temp, our wax was opened...

IMG_7295 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7294 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Yes, Swissvax Endurance....

Left to cure for around 30miles at an environmental temp of 28-32oc. Once happy the wax had bonded it was removed like so.

IMG_7296 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Little bits were then completed before been re-fitted to the Aston.

IMG_7297 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Once all happy, the Aston was left inside until i got a sunny day to get some cracking photos showing off the correction levels. Now as a professional i dont believe in 100% correction as some RDS can and will be at levels which would cause more damage than good. But, this in my opinion is as near dam it.
*









*Twitter - FaceBook *​​


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*

So, without further a do....


IMG_7324 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7328 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7331 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7332 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7333 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7334 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7338 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7344 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7349 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7354 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7358 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And that wetsanded roof....


IMG_7362 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7363 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7367 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7371 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7372 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7374 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7375 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7377 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7381 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​​


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work and write up on an awesome car:argie:, thx for sharing


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome man!

Jordan


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a car.....a wonderful finish & some stunning shots :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks lush.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Fabulous work on a stunning car. Brave man to wet sand the roof


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie::argie:
The roof looked like a bugger.
Your after shots are stunning!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome...really awesome.Well-done


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind comments. Makes it all worth while!

ATB
Nick


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats is some filthy glossy paint work.

Looking very deep, suberb work.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

amazing work as always nick... loving the write ups! top job


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on a beast, finish is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice finish, looks like bird etchings on the roof? 

Also i didnt know you had to let SV endurance cure for 30 miles 

Top job!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments.



ottostein said:


> Very nice finish, looks like bird etchings on the roof?
> 
> Also i didnt know you had to let SV endurance cure for 30 miles
> 
> Top job!


Not bird Etchings, it was sanding. Pig tales inntge paint where a DA sander had been used.

Atb,
Nick


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Nick.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great write up as always, where do you find the time to do these write ups? 

Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Great write up and cracking finish.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovingly detailed. Top work.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

That is excellent work. Your finished pics look out of this world.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Ridiculously good.

Write-up must have taken nearly as long as the detail itself.

Absolutely stunning all-round :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind comments. I'm far to behind on the write ups they take for ever! Let alone the 4 hours upload time to the server for the photos.......

ATB
Nick


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks great Nick :thumb:. I must say, great choice on wash media ..


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dooka said:


> Looks great Nick :thumb:. I must say, great choice on wash media ..


Cheers Buddy!

The wash media was also used on todays Aston! Its a great little item, something i could not do without!!

In fact, ill be getting a few i think to stock for customers :thumb:

If anyone wants to see what were upto daily, please like us on facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/cleandetailltd

Here is what todays detail was









ATB
Nick


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Superb job Nick and great write up...definitely worth the 4hrs upload time


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

I vote your new team member Gary should start doing the write-ups if your too busy! They'll get to us sooner that way and I have a vested interest in reading one of your upcoming write-ups!

Jordan


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

T.E.D. Jordan said:


> I vote your new team member Gary should start doing the write-ups if your too busy! They'll get to us sooner that way and I have a vested interest in reading one of your upcoming write-ups!
> 
> Jordan


Haha i'm actually uploading the photos for yours as we speak! :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, the car looks stunning


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Great job you have done there, the aston's look awesome, you must love your job mate :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You achieved a lovely finish. How come the dealer got their hands on it? Or was that from new?


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazing finish well done


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job looks stunning


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Makes the write up worth while 

ATB
nick


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Brilliant work there pal


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

What a superb car..absolutely stunning turn around too..


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Best yet Nick, Number one on the lottery list


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind comments!

ATB
Nick


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Great car and a great job as well, looks fantastic at the end. Out of curiosity, did you do an engine bay detail, I love the engines on those babies.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> Great car and a great job as well, looks fantastic at the end. Out of curiosity, did you do an engine bay detail, I love the engines on those babies.


Thanks buddy!

I didn't do the engine as it was not requested as part of the package it had.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

I saw this car when i dropped mine in for a wheel refurb, Gorgeous car and stunning finish. Left with a major case of car and workshop envy!


----------



## RobA (Oct 27, 2006)

I also saw this when I called in for Nick to have a look at my "new" car.

The photo's are amazing and I have to say that in real life it also looked absolutely fantastic...I think my first word to Nick was "wow!"


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks absolutely stunning!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Totally stunning car and great Detail :thumb:


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent shot of the McDonalds coffee loyalty card.


----------



## Wjhutts (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely looking work


----------

